# Mothers Combo Discount: bucket of cleaners and power ball or cone at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Wash and wax your car, buff and polish your metal, chrome, and wheels AND save 10% when you bundle a Bucket of Cleaners and a polisher together!*

Use promo code

MOTHERS

which expires on 7/14/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Promo Code" box during checkout - and it's case sensitive!)

Mothers knows best when it comes to caring for your treasured ride. Mothers Waxes, Polishes and Cleaners are the finest quality car care products ever developed! With over 30 years of experience, Mothers car care products are manufactured using only the finest quality ingredients. Science and nature combine with automotive detailing know-how to achieve perfect results from each product and with every application. Specific attention is given to real world exterior care and interior care issues. Mothers has designed exacting products to address every problem. This Bucket of Cleaners kit includes:


1 bucket
12x12 microfiber towel
16oz Carnuba cleaner wax
16oz vinyl and rubber protectant
16oz glass cleaner
16oz car wash soap
16oz showtime detailer
8oz scratch remover

Additionally, if you have some polishing work to do on any metal trim or wheels, you can now add these together with your Bucket of Cleaners order by choosing one of them on the page: Power Ball, Power Ball Mini, and Power Cone.

Please click below to go to the ordering page for the Bucket of Cleaners and Power Ball, Mini Power Ball, and Power Cone:

----------------

*Mothers Bucket of Cleaners*









----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

